# ci aggiorniamo più tardi - aggiornarsi



## uonlyu

Buongiorno a tutti,
molti di voi avranno sentito e magari usano questa frase "allora ci *aggiorniamo* più tardi". Volevo sapere se esiste qualcosa di simile in inglese!
Evito il mio tentativo!


----------



## Azazel81

Ciao,

se ci fornisci almeno una o due frasi in cui lo utilizzi tu, possiamo aiutarti..


----------



## uonlyu

Beh, lo si usa soprattutto in ambiente lavorativo, tipo tra colleghi in ufficio oppure tra persone al telefono, quando si lascia una discussione in sospeso che ha bisogno di ulteriori verifiche prima di raggiungere l'intesa della questione. Es. 
tizio: "hai completato il progetto?"
caio: "no, sto aspettando i risultati"
tizio: "allora ci aggiorniamo più tardi, ok?"
caio: "ok!"
E' un'usanza molto del nord!!!


----------



## alenaro

Qualcuno può fornire _suggestions_ a questo thread molto utile? 
Alternative in italiano sono _Teniamoci aggiornati!_ Oppure _Ci aggiorniamo!_ 

A literal translation would be: _Let's keep each other updated_. But it sounds clearly improper. Maybe we can say _Let's keep in touch_.


----------



## Bookmom

Ok, I'll check back with you later.  We'll check back/talk later.  Ok, keep me posted.   I'll see you later for an update.


----------



## l'amore

Keep in touch sarebbe stilisticamente meglio. L'ho già visto ancora una volta in un libro inglese.


----------



## Bookmom

l'amore said:


> Keep in touch sarebbe stilisticamente meglio. L'ho già visto ancora una volta in un libro inglese.


 
Actually, keep in touch is more often used when no real update is planned.  Two friends run into each other at the grocery store, they talk, they lament their busy lives and schedules and then they agree to "keep in touch" with with each other.


----------



## You little ripper!

I agree with Bookmom. 

_ keep in touch = rimanere in contatto
ci aggiorniamo  più tardi = let's check back with each other/let's keep each other posted  _


----------



## byrne

a bit colloquial but you can also say "to touch base"


----------



## l'amore

Bookmom said:


> Actually, keep in touch is more often used when no real update is planned.  Two friends run into each other at the grocery store, they talk, they lament their busy lives and schedules and then they agree to "keep in touch" with with each other.



Grazie per la spiegazione utile caro/cara bookmom.


----------



## You little ripper!

alenaro said:


> A literal translation would be: _Let's keep each other updated_. But it sounds clearly improper.


Alenaro, _"Let's keep each other updated!"_ is perfectly OK.


----------



## TimLA

Another variant, perhaps more AE:
So, we'll catch up later.
So, let's catch up later.


----------



## alenaro

Charles Costante said:


> Alenaro, _"Let's keep each other updated!"_ is perfectly OK.



Thank you all for your massive participation. 
Charles, if it's true that that sentence works, it is also true, in my opinion, that it could be ambiguous. The original one in Italian means _we have to keep each other updated about our respective lives/duties/news_


----------



## You little ripper!

alenaro said:


> Charles, if it's true that that sentence works, it is also true, in my opinion, that it could be ambiguous. The original one in Italian means _we have to keep each other updated about our respective lives/duties/news_


'To keep someone updated' can be used in all three of those contexts.


----------



## ASIADS

Hello guys,

i'm texting a message to an irish friend of mine and i'd like to end it with "aggiorniamoci"..but I don't know to translate it.
Someone of you ca help me?
Thank you


----------



## breezeofwater

"Let's get back (to each other) on that later." Che ne pensate? BW


----------



## pmj

Thank you everyone for your contributions to this thread.  I found it looking for a translation as an italian colleague had used the phrase and while the sense was clear from the context I wanted to make sure.

Regarding English usage (rather than translation) Bookmom's observation is a good one. I think the problem is that almost any phrase is very context-dependent.

I wouldn't even say "Let's keep in touch" as it sounds like you have no real intention of doing so, it's just a polite way of ending the conversation.

I like TimLA's "catch up" phrase, which may be American, but doesn't sound at all strange nowadays in British English.  Whereas some people in the UK would see "touch base" as overly american, or 'management-speak' (though it's widely used).

To deal with the implication of avoidance in British English, I might just make it more specific.

"Let's get back to each other as soon as anything comes up"
"Let's touch base next week"
"Let's get together once this project is over"
"I'll let you know how things stand at the end of the week"

In an email to a close, familiar and affectionate acquaintance, I might even sign off, simply, "soon" (very colloquial), or "talk soon".  (My 13-year old daughter signs off most things "LUV U".


----------



## [.::MDT::.]

Come tradurre "ci aggiorniamo alle 7pm stasera"?

We will catch up later at 7pm?

Is "Let's update [us] at 7pm" wrong?

Tx


----------



## pmj

[.::MDT::.];13325493 said:
			
		

> Come tradurre "ci aggiorniamo alle 7pm stasera"?
> 
> We will catch up later at 7pm?
> 
> Is "Let's update [us] at 7pm" wrong?
> 
> Tx



Both sound a bit odd to me.

I just don't think the more literal translations give you something that a native speaker would say. Italian is more concise here than English so the English has to take more account of the context.

I would only say "update" if I were being formal.  So I might say "I'll update you at 7.0" to a client or to a superior at work.  ie "You have given me a task and requested a response by a particular time and I will update you at 7.0"

If it's about giving someone some information that isn't clear yet but will be later ("are you going to the party?") and I'm talking to a friend or relative I'd probably say, "I'll call (text/email) you at 7 (and let you know)".

If it's just saying we'll be in the same place later on, then "see you at 7".

Again, my daughter (now 15) would probably just say, "laters".  If you're anything other than a 15 year-old girl this would be rather odd; it would look like your trying to sound like a 15 year old girl.


----------



## rrose17

Or also keeping it less formal could be
_See you at 7, we'll catch up.
See you at 7, we can catch up then._


----------



## [.::MDT::.]

@rrose17: actually what I wanted to say was "I am not sure if I will go out. Let's talk/discuss/chat later at 7pm and then decide what to do." 

@pmj: thanks a lot, I think "I'll call/text/email/(chat with?) you at 7pm" is perfect!


----------



## Holymaloney

[.::MDT::.];13327306 said:
			
		

> @rrose17: actually what I wanted to say was "I am not sure if I will go out. Let's talk/discuss/chat later at 7pm and then decide what to do."
> 
> @pmj: thanks a lot, I think "I'll call/text/email/(chat with?) you at 7pm" is perfect!



Ciao MDT
Visto che hai fornito un contesto un po' più chiaro (non sai se esci, ne parlerai più tardi e poi deciderai) suggerirei _*'...I'll get back to you on this at 7pm...'*_. Non userei _*chat *_qua perchè _to chat _vuol dire chiacchierare invece qui c'è da prendere una decisione


----------



## King Crimson

Interesting discussion. Indeed _aggiornarsi _in all its variants (ci aggiorniamo, aggiorniamoci etc.) is a cornerstone for conversations in Italian and therefore it has been quite useful to know whether it's possible (and how) to render this expression in English in various contexts.
I would also like to add that the "catch up" phrases reminds me of a very similar (and extremely informal) Italian form which is almost the literal translation of "we'll catch up later", that is "ci becchiamo".
However it should be noted that the meaning of "ci becchiamo" is "let's keep in touch" or "see you soon" (see this thread, in particular post #2), whereas the meaning of "we'll catch up later" is "ci aggiorniamo", as indicated in this thread.


----------



## Bookmom

This particular case is actually more like an appointment, the intention to reconnect is clear and the time is specified. Whether the follow-up conversation is face to face or not, touch base/check back/talk again at 7, are all fine options.


----------



## Sabrisabri

Hello guys,
super interesting post. 

I'm closing an email, business context, semi-formal. 
If i wanted to avoid "let's" but still express a sort of invitation to reciprocity, like "the first one that has some update will inform the other", shall I say:
- we'll keep posted (later/soon/...) for any further development/update
- we'll get back on any further update
or...? any other suggestions?

Furthermore, what if I wanted to be very formal? in this case, shall I use the -ing form?
- keeping posted for any further progress
- getting back on any further update

Thx in advance!


----------



## rrose17

Sorry but what's wrong with "let's"? Since "Let's keep in touch on this." seems the most obvious to me. Or maybe "We'll keep in touch." But please give us an actual Italian phrase!


----------



## Sabrisabri

Ops! Sorry!
In Italian: "ci (ri)aggiorniamo prossimamente su ogni eventuale sviluppo."
Btw *By the way*, no problems with "let's" - I'd like to use some different expressions since it sounds more informal to me (but maybe I'm wrong). 



> No chatspeak, please


----------



## rrose17

It's harder without the "let's...each other". You need two sentences/phrases. But it's certainly possible. Here are some
_Please keep me in the loop/Please let me know of any changes/Please keep me informed, and I'll do the same.
If anything comes up please let me know. I'll do the same._


----------



## Bookmom

Rearranging rrose17's suggestions to avoid using let's: Please be in touch as updates occur/As details emerge/As plans develop, and I'll do the same.


----------



## Sabrisabri

Many thanks, @rrose17 and @Bookmom

what about:
Please keep each other posted/informed/apprised as updates occur/As details emerge/As plans develop... ?

Would it sound formal enough?


----------



## rrose17

You can't say "Please keep each other" when you mean yourself and the other person. If you are talking to two or more people you can say "Please keep each other ..." which would mean among themselves and not including you. That's why you need that "let's"! You could say "Please let us keep each other..." but that sounds stilted to me.


----------



## MR1492

I agree with rrose and Bookmom on this one, Sabrisabri. You are trying too hard to eliminate something which is an integral part of the English language. We use “let’s” and “we’ll” almost as much as Italians us “ci”!

You can use it in a throwaway fashion with “Let’s keep in touch,” or with a specificity which _aggiornarsi_ holds with “Let’s talk next Friday and we can update each other on our progress.”

I hope this helps.

Phil


----------



## Sabrisabri

I really appreciate your help, guys! thank you very much!


----------



## curiosone

pmj said:


> To deal with the implication of avoidance in British English, I might just make it more specific.
> 
> "Let's get back to each other as soon as anything comes up"
> "Let's touch base next week"
> "Let's get together once this project is over"
> "I'll let you know how things stand at the end of the week"
> .



My only hesitation is  with the phrase "Let's get together once this project is over". While a correct phrase, I wouldn't use it at all  in a formal business context (which "aggiornarsi" generally implies). I'd use "Let's get together..." in a more informal sense, of a friendly get-together/outing after work, or after a job is finished.


----------



## MR1492

curiosone said:


> My only hesitation is  with the phrase "Let's get together once this project is over". While a correct phrase, I wouldn't use it at all  in a formal business context (which "aggiornarsi" generally implies). I'd use "Let's get together..." in a more informal sense, of a friendly get-together/outing after work, or after a job is finished.



I would probably use "Let's get together ..." with peers while something more formal like "We can schedule a meeting for ..." with those I am reporting to. As usual, so much depends upon context, corporate culture, etc., etc., etc.

Phil


----------

